# 4.5.2 hardened GCC breaks qmail [solved]

## tcbounce

Hello,

Compiling qmail with gcc-4.5.2 hardened breaks it.

The symptoms for other users on google are here:

```

status: local 0/10 remote 0/100

alert: oh no! lost spawn connection! dying...

alert: oh no! lost spawn connection! dying...

status: qmail-todo stop processing asap

status: exiting

```

qmail-send would segfault.

Is there a /etc/portage/package.gccprofile hack out there yet for my build host?

temporarily switch your GCC-profile to vanilla and it will work fine. 

That being said, qmail needs better support in Gentoo. 

This guy's made a start and has logged a bug for his ebuild to go into the tree. 

http://www.brandonturner.net/blog/tag/gentoo/

Without his ebuild in the portage tree I found it inappropriate to log a bug, just to tip off all the order gentoo users with security in mind.

Cheers,

Luke

----------

## tcbounce

ah... this worked again... 

i had to google to find my old tip i knew it was something you'd never guess.

----------

